# SOUTHWEST WIND PRESENTS CHALLENGES at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
July 30, 2018*

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - July 26th*
*Capt. Doug Russell* - This morning we were presented with a lot less wind than usual, which allowed us to do a couple things weâ€™re normally not able to do when the wind is blowing. All of this resulted in us being able to locate the trout bite early in the day while it was still cool. My crew of three ended their morning with a 3-man trout limit and a bonus big red. Maybe the redfish are back to stay - weâ€™ve seen some nice ones over the past few days! Weâ€™ll keep our fingers crossed! Come on down and get in on some of the action!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Today was a good day on the water with Gage and Jerry. A phone call from Capt. Billy, and a hungry school of redfish, saved the day for us! Our cell phone camera, however, didnâ€™t do justice to this morningâ€™s sunrise over the bay - Iâ€™ve never seen the sun so red! It was beautiful!






​
*FRIDAY - July 27th*
*Capt. Todd Jones* - The redfish bite was a little slower to start the morning, so we went out a little deeper to play with their cousins. We got in the middle of a huge school of oversized black drum, that were literally banging off the side of the boat. After a combined time of right at an hour, each guy boated one between 37 and 40 inches. We took some quick photos, and then they were released to fight another day. We made a short stop before heading in that ended up yielding my guys five redfish to 27-inches, and one lone 17-inch black drum. It was a beautiful day on the water!






​
*SATURDAY - July 28th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Day 2 with these gentlemen in the construction industry had us hoping today would be somewhat as good as yesterday, and we must be living right because they boxed their trout limits early! This can be a very productive bay system for clean, wonderful Speckled Trout, and I am thrilled to have been able to entertain these guys and share our bounty with them. This is a very good example of why we at Bay Flats Lodge are partnering with CCA Texas and their Building Conservation Trust to help improve our already healthy bays, estuaries and gulf. Please join us in our efforts to do what we can now, because tomorrow is not guaranteed - we have the responsibility to act now!






​
*Capt. Kevin Matula* - It's not often that I get a group of waders that prefer to chunk lures but it happened with this group. I knew these guys were the real deal when I couldn't even get the power pole set and they were asking if they could get out and start fishing. We had a stellar first day and a mediocre second day. The top water bite was pretty much a no-go, but plastics produced for us on both Friday and Saturday.






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Half-day Saturday afternoon trip with Blaine and Colter, and Mother Nature gave us about an hour before the winds really picked up. They made the most of a fast and furious redfish bite, boxing four solid fish up to 28-inches, countless reds just under the slot, and two bonus black drum. We will be back out again for a half-day on Sunday morning, with calmer winds in the forecast.






​
*SOUTHWEST WIND PRESENTS CHALLENGES​*If you live along our Texas coast and have enjoyed the sport of coastal angling to any degree, then you have experienced the effect of tidal activity. And if youâ€™re like most, you have probably seen the ramifications that a particular tide can have on your fishing results. There is one condition that typically keeps our coastal inshore tides from reaching their normal levels.

A strong southwest wind, like that which we have been experiencing most recently, diminishes the flow of water in and out our bay systems (and even less flow in and out of the back bay areas). This creates lower than normal tide levels, which generally is not advantageous for fishing - a low tide often shuts down the bite here along our middle portion of the Texas coast.

Although these major low tides have presented a somewhat challenging fish-catching situation, our Bay Flats Lodge guides have not allowed them to ruin the fishing day for our lodge guests. These lower than normal tides are unavoidable, and are something the guides have all learned to successfully compete with.

Low tide conditions signal to an experienced angler the opportunity to fish deeper channels or potholes that generally wouldnâ€™t be a consideration under normal circumstances. Anglers can fish such areas out of a boat, or while wading, and can often do quite well since lower water levels routinely place all the fish is a much smaller area. Many of the flats that are commonly popular during normal tide levels will be void of water, so youâ€™ll do well by fishing nearby guts and channels that drain off of the flats area into deeper water. That, accompanied by the presence of baitfish, is almost a sure-shot method at overcoming the doldrums of low tide fishing. Good luck, and keep grindinâ€™!

*NOW BOOKING DUCK HUNTS FOR THE 2018-19 SEASON​*



For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.






​
If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING WITH LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS HAD TO SAY...​*_Excellent staff, and Capt. Harold Dworaczyk is an excellent guide! - *Pete Z. 7/29/18*

Your office staff was able to provide a guide with just one-dayâ€™s notice - that's impressive! I fish with a number of different guides across east Texas, and Capt. Jeremy McClelland has to be one of the best so far! - *Greg D. 7/28/18*

This is my second time to fish with Capt. Garrett Wygrys, and he is my favorite Bay Flats guide that Iâ€™ve used! - *Charlie H. 7/27/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. High 92F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 50 % Precip. / 0.14 in*
Scattered thunderstorms. High 91F. Winds SSW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 93F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Abundant sunshine. High 92F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High around 90F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A weak southerly flow will become weak to moderate southeasterly Monday. Isolated showers will be possible over the waters Monday. A weak frontal boundary will move into north Texas Monday and gradually move south toward the waters. There is a chance for showers and thunderstorms Tuesday and Wednesday in response to the weak frontal boundary. Low rain chances will continue into Thursday as well. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 84.0 degrees
Seadrift 89.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 86.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin*
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

*Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Jul 30, 2018 by Jerry K. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The attentive, enthusiastic and charming staff was joyful - they treated us like family! Capt. Todd Jones was the best guide that I have had in my 70 years of fishing. He knew when to support us, get on fish, remove our game from lines, net our catch and have bait on-the-ready to get hooks back into the water. He was able to figure out how to hook up some monster black drum and fill our limits through two days of great action, pleasant company and gracious attention. Capt. Todd not only made our trip special, but he gave us unique memories that we will carry for a lifetime! The pork chops were great, too! - Jerry K. 7/30/18

Jul 30, 2018 by Chris L. on BAY FLATS LODGE
We really enjoyed our stay - the lodging, the food, and everything was great! We enjoyed fishing with Capt. Garrett Wygrys - he sure knows his redfish! The food was delicious - everyone in our group was talking about how good it was! - Chris L. 7/30/18

Jul 30, 2018 by Bruce C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The staff was very professional, accommodating, and friendly! Capt. Garrett Wygrys was very easy going - a no pressure guide. He worked hard - put us on fish, rigged and baited hooks, took fish off hooks, took pictures, cleaned and delivered fish. He was a pleasure to fish with! All of the meals were great - several steps above almost all other fishing/hunting lodges. I especially enjoyed the outdoor kitchen pavilion area as a place to relax and enjoy a drink and appetizers. Everything was clean and organized. The attention to detail is much appreciated. Thought is was a great touch to have a bottle of water and earplugs next to each bed. That just shows that the customer's comfort is important to Bay Flats! - Bruce C. 7/30/18

Jul 30, 2018 by Keenan R. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The food was perfect, and the staff was very, very hospitable, professional, and prepared! Capt. Perry Rankin managed to get us on the fish, and his knowledge and attitude were great! I will book him again! Keep doing what you're doing! - Keenan R. 7/30/18

Jul 30, 2018 by David W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Great job to all - we were treated like royalty! Thank you! - David W. 7/30/18

Jul 29, 2018 by Joe G. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Such a beautiful place, and the hospitality is superb! The food is top-notch, and the lodging is first-class - greatest lodge that we have ever seen! Our fishing guide, Capt. Steve Boldt, put us on fish all day - he was outstanding! He never lost faith in us catching our limit. We're so glad that we requested him! - Joe. G 7/30/18

Jul 29, 2018 by Pete Z. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Excellent staff, and Capt. Harold Dworaczyk is an excellent guide! - Pete Z. 7/29/18

Jul 28, 2018 by Greg D. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Your office staff was able to provide a guide with just one-day's notice - that's impressive! I fish with a number of different guides across east Texas, and Capt. Jeremy McClelland has to be one of the best so far! - Greg D. 7/28/18

Jul 27, 2018 by Charlie H. on BAY FLATS LODGE
This is my second time to fish with Capt. Garrett Wygrys, and he is my favorite Bay Flats guide that Iâ€™ve used! - Charlie H. 7/27/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Jul 30, 2018 by Aaron T. on BAY FLATS LODGE
T.J. did an awesome job getting us taken care of during check-in! Capt. Jeremy McClelland worked his tail off, and was a great host! The food was amazing as always, and this was my first time to stay in the Flounder Suite and it was great - a perfect setup for us! We had an excellent time - everything was on-point, as always! - Aaron T. 7/30/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Texas Fishing Lodge*


----------

